# 14g BioCube filter/pump problem



## TrickyD119 (Mar 22, 2005)

I recently bought a 14g BioCube and planted it and grabbed some Bio-Spira.

I put in my fish tonight (a few cardinals) but they are having to swim with all their might to keep from being sucked into the BioCube filter.

Anyone else have any experience with this? Any tips or mods on slowing down the flow rate so these little fish don't stress?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Those bio cubes have strong pumps. I have a couple 29G bio cubes and I fill the back with bio rings and floss. I also added a ball valve to the outlet of the pump in the back to control flow. That seemed to be the best trick.


----------



## TrickyD119 (Mar 22, 2005)

good tips, I appreciate the help. I'll give all of those things a try


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

How did this work out? I hope all is well with your 14.


----------



## TrickyD119 (Mar 22, 2005)

I picked up a smaller pump and a ball valve and the combination seems to have cut the turnover in there by at least half.

Seems to make a lot more sense for the inhabitants now. Might still be slightly strong, but at least the fish don't seem to be struggling.

I haven't played around enough to figure out how to get better access to the bottom inlet and I don't want to put anything over it on the outside for aesthetics so that is the remaining thing to play with.

I certainly appreciate your tips!


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, sorry to bump up an old post, but I'm new here and using the search to try to find some answers. I've recently purchased a Biocube 14 and am having issues with the rate of flow as well. I put a Hydor Flor on there attempting to at least stop the continuous looping current that shot all my floating plants and small fish straight around the tank and into the filter intake.

It worked to redirect that, but now my water is pretty much in constant motion (although, my surface plants did stop spinning madly around the tank). I guess I need a less powerful pump, but I'm not sure what to buy. Any specific recommendations for a pump that I could use to replace the current one? I don't feel confident in my abilities to do any sort of tricky modifications or cutting or rewiring or anything. I just need something that can easily swap out and fits where the existing pump lives.

I've only had an aquarium for about two weeks now and I'm completely clueless. Please be nice. :icon_smil To the previous poster, when you mentioned stuffing the back with rings and floss, which chamber are you talking about? Did you remove the filter cartridge from chamber 1 and stuff everything in there?


----------



## TrickyD119 (Mar 22, 2005)

I ended up buying a 50gph pond / fountain pump from the garden center at walmart for dirt cheap.

I don't even use the ball valve now and the flow rate is almost perfect for keeping my stock of small freshwaters happy.

No mods required, pull out the existing pump and pop the new one in and turn it back on.


----------

